# Georgie has gone feral!



## gforce (Jun 28, 2008)

When we first Georgie home nine months ago he bonded with me straight away. We decided to get him some company so along came Sammy in December this year. Now I can`t get near Georgie he has bitten me numerous times and drawn blood. I know a glove is not a good idea but I have resorted to wearing a thin cotton glove to get him back into his cage he says hello to my glove hops on and goes into his cage.
He has become very attached to my husband he flies straight to him when he gets home when I go near them he hisses at me and tries to bite me. Sammy is a sweet little bird who can do no wrong. Georgie is very aggressive with him as well. Georgie is 10 months old, Sammy is 5 months old. I think Sammy maybe female.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It sounds like Georgie has chosen your husband to be his "mate"! A little food bribery might help to change his attitude toward you. Hold a long treat like millet spray for him to nibble on, being careful to keep your hand out of biting range until you're sure it's safe to get closer.

It sounds like he actually likes the glove so there's no problem with you using it. But if you want an alternative way to safely carry him, you could have him step up on a stick.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

yes, I would say he has bonded to your husband, I really hope that the other birdie is in a separate cage...as you say, if Georigie is aggressive, then he could hurt the little tiel....also I would say use a stick to get him to step up, lots of bribes and patience..he does sound hormonal as well..always a fun time


----------



## gforce (Jun 28, 2008)

They are in seperate cages my plan was to put them together in a new cage but I don`t think that is going to happen. He will get on a stick but I have accepted the fact he will be my husbands bird. He was my birthday present from my kids and he doesn`t love me anymore and yes he could be hormonal, hopefully things will change if not I still have Sammy.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I have a girl like that, who needs to be toweled to be handled. My other two aviary-bred tiels stopped biting after a couple of days, but Jinx is stubborn and has actually caused some nerve damage. 
She's completely peaceful with my other tiels, though, and has actually mellowed out a little being with them so it might not be entirely unreasonable to do a trial run with him and Sammy.


----------

